# Learn How to Fix Digital ISO Noise



## gary_hendricks (Jan 10, 2005)

When taking fast action photos, you would generally increase your digital ISO settings in the camera. While this feature can be very handy and may make all the difference in certain conditions, one of the potential drawbacks of using higher ISO can be the appearance of subtle and sometimes not-so-subtle noise factors.

*1. What creates digital ISO noise?*
The amount of digital ISO noise in your photos is mainly due to the quality of the digital camera equipment you use. More expensive equipment tends to produce noise less often or to a lesser degree than less expensive equipment. Depending on the intensity of the noise, it can show up as anything from barely noticeable little dots spread throughout the photo that give it a grainy feeling, to a haze of speckles and an overall harshness.

*2. Fixing digital ISO noise*
If you are new to digital photography or are just learning of this potential problem now, you can take heart in the fact that even if your digital camera produces noisy photos at higher ISO settings, you don't necessarily have to avoid these immensely useful settings. This is because the problem can be fixed quite easily on most photo editing software, including Ulead PhotoImpact XL and Adobe Photoshop Elements 3.

*3. Despeckle Filter*
Most photo editing software have a Despeckle filter to remove digital ISO noise. Apply this filter generally removes problems due to digital ISO noise.


----------

